# Question



## chigarden (Jul 14, 2005)

Good evening all,

There are 3 Anatolians that have been posted in my area for sale. They are 3 years old and have lived their lives with cattle.

Do LGD's generally (I know each individual dog is different) adapt to different species ?

We are looking for an experienced LGD to move in with our Katahdin sheep and Nigerian Dwarf Goats. Experienced because we have no prior LGD experience.

Thanks,
Margaret
Afton, TN


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The dogs have bonded to cattle. I don't think they will change to goats and sheep because the window of imprinting to other creatures is prior to 16 weeks (though LGD could possibly go longer). If you took one of these dogs they may guard the territory rather than the livestock.

I would keep looking, especially since you are inexperienced.


----------

